# where can i buy fiberglass supplies locally



## hardcorehare (Oct 29, 2007)

looking for a place near p'cola where i can find these materials at a good price. i'm redoing the floor in my twinvee the way it should have been done by the company. i would love to use composite materials but the shipping on this stuff puts a 4x8 sheet close to 300bucks. does that sound right??? anyone with info i'd really appreciate it...thanks, Jeff


----------



## miztergentz (Oct 8, 2007)

Jeff... I have a few things left over at the house from my little project. I bought everything that I needed at West Marine (ouch!) But also picked up a few things at Lowes/Home Depot.... All I have left to do is sand and paint the hull.

When are you going to get started?


----------



## Rodznreelz (Oct 5, 2007)

There is an old fellow in east milton that sells fiberglass mat, cloth, resin, etc. The name of his business is Bayou Fiberglass. His name is Morris Cochran. He lives at the end of Bayou Dr - south of hwy 90, just east of the blackwater river bridge. Address is listed on 7020 Old Spanish Trl, but his driveway is on Bayou Dr. Call before you stop by.

<TABLE style="FONT-SIZE: 83%" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>*Morris E Cochran* <TD> (850) 623-5809 <TD> 7020 Old Spanish Trl, *Milton, FL* 32583</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> i would love to use composite materials but the shipping on this stuff puts a 4x8 sheet close to 300bucks.




Yes, because it is shipped truck freight, but there are a LOT of different composite core material out there.



Divenacell,Kledgecell, Nidacore, Coosa Board, Penske Board just to name a few.



Note that special things need to be done to these products where things are mounted ...like a console. They do not hold fastners well in general. ...The one that hold the best would be Coosa Board.



http://bertram31.com/proj/tips/sleeving.htm



Most of the local places don't have any biaxle fiberglass. They mostly have cloth,Roven Woven and Mat.



I use a lot more Biaxal than anything.



But you might want to make a run to Elbertia [sp?] Al. There is a place on 98.



I personally buy my stuff online.



http://www.uscomposites.com/index.html


----------



## Big Mikes Fiberglass (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeff,

Try the ship store at the Pensacola ship yard, they should have what you need.

Thanks, Big Mike


----------



## hardcorehare (Oct 29, 2007)

hey thanks guys, appreciate all the help and info....Jeff


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

If you are near Pensacola. Fl., Advanced Plastics is located out HWY 98 in Elberta, AL. They have all the things you are looking for and I use their products when I domajor structural repairs. 

Here's the link to their site. They have online catalogue. Nice folks too.

http://www.advanced-plastics.com/

Good Luck.


----------



## GALSUN (Oct 1, 2007)

wish i could help, get er dun waitin on a ride


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

I re did the floor of my twin vee last year. Is you floor rotted or just cracking? I used real epoxy notthat west stuff. http://stores.ebay.com/AeroMarine-Products?_rdc=1


----------



## hardcorehare (Oct 29, 2007)

yeah my boat was one of the ones twinvee made with the crappy finish on the cockpit area. it cracked up and then eventually broke apart exposing the wood. the plywood wasn't even encapsulated or anything. talk about shabby work. i'm also raising the floor 2inches to solve the scrupper's being underwater problem that all these boats have. then i'm relocating the livewell to the back and adding a built in fishbox/baitchest/drinkbox area. gonna add it all the way across the back like the 26ft version came equipped with.. also gonna raise the height of the sides, because i've hated the below the knee height of this boat. so when i get done it'll have everything i've wanted...


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

That place over i n Elberta has the hollow core and foam core sheet goods you need. I bought all my glass on ebay as remnants very cheap.

Real biaxial cloth. I used 6 layers of cloth then coated the floor in Gatorgard (like the rhino liner but epoxy base instead of urethane.) White.

My hull is a 2005 26' extreme. I ripped out every piece of wire including the battery cables and replaced it all with tinned wire.


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

*harware in composites*

you can buy threaded bosses and glass them into the honeycomb composites. I dont know where you order them from, I just got them out of the supply window when I glassed at NADEP, NAS Pens.


----------

